

Retina Display - The Future of Web Design. Internet Overview - Annet
http://www.htmlcut.com/blog/retina-display-future-of-web-design-internet-overview.html

======
dvhh
I didn't knew that "Retina" was a trademark of Apple

~~~
_djo_
Only in the context of computer screens. Other companies are of course allowed
to come up with their own silly marketing terms to describe screens of this
resolution.

Retina in other contexts remains a generic word.

